# BKF files



## david delaney (Dec 9, 2012)

I have all my files from my old Windows XP computer and transferred them to an external hard drive. Now when I transferred the files from this to my new windows 8 computer they wont open. I was wondering if there was a simple way to convert bkf files to Vhd file type.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

bkf files are xp backup files whereas vhd is a virtual hard disk file. They are not the same.

Thanks to google here is how you can access those bkf files in windows 8

NT Backup Restore Utility - Microsoft Community


----------



## Grumpyjohn (Nov 24, 2007)

david delaney said:


> I have all my files from my old Windows XP computer and transferred them to an external hard drive. Now when I transferred the files from this to my new windows 8 computer they wont open. I was wondering if there was a simple way to convert bkf files to Vhd file type.


This is precisely my problem. I have read all the information I can find on this matter but can't find anything referring to Windows 8. The Microsoft support website offers a download of a "Utility for restoring backups made on Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 to computers running Windows Vista and Microsoft® Windows Server® 2008." No mention of Windows 8, or even 7, which might be helpful as I've got a laptop running W7.

Once again Microsoft drops the ball.

GJ


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Is there a question in there? All I see is unlinked commentary.

If you are trying to restore a xp backup to windows 7 here is the how to

Restore a backup created on a previous version of Windows - Windows Help


----------



## Grumpyjohn (Nov 24, 2007)

Wand3r3r said:


> Is there a question in there? All I see is unlinked commentary./QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, it was badly written. Please allow me to start again.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might be a possibility Restore a Windows XP backup in Windows 8 - TechRepublic


----------



## Grumpyjohn (Nov 24, 2007)

joeten said:


> This might be a possibility Restore a Windows XP backup in Windows 8 - TechRepublic


Thanks, Joeten. Unfortunately my 3-week old HP desktop running Windows 8 has now decided not to start (the ON/OFF switch suddenly went inoperative) so I now need to use this laptop running Windows 7. The Windows website offered an update to open .bkf files so I downloaded it (KB974674) but when I tried to run it a message appeared telling me that this update wasn't applicable to my machine.

I do get the impression that I am not meant to recover these files!

There must be a way. But which way??

GJ


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesn't appear you read and followed either article you were linked to.

Why not?


----------



## Grumpyjohn (Nov 24, 2007)

Wand3r3r said:


> Doesn't appear you read and followed either article you were linked to.
> 
> Why not?


You sound like a schoolmaster addressing a naughty pupil.

It doesn't appear that you read my previous message, when I wrote

_Unfortunately my 3-week old HP desktop running Windows 8 has now decided not to start (the ON/OFF switch suddenly went inoperative) so I now need to use this laptop running Windows 7. The Windows website offered an update to open .bkf files so I downloaded it (KB974674) but when I tried to run it a message appeared telling me that this update wasn't applicable to my machine._

I am not enjoying using this laptop keyboard, so I will now wait for my HP to be mended before doing any more.

GJ


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The idea was to restore the files you needed from the backup. 

You can do this on the Win7 pc. Which brings me back to my point of why have you not done that? Platform you are on presently isn't preventing this progress.


----------

